# حلوق الأبواب والشبابيك (حلوق النجارة)



## إسلام علي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

> حلوق النجارة ثلاث انواع
> حلوق ابواب - حلوق شبابيك - حلوق بلكونات
> حلوق الابواب تختلف مقاساتها 80سم للحمامات والمطابخ - 90سم للغرف - 100سم لمدخل الشقة
> 
> ...



منقول للفائدة , مع الأسف بسبب الأخطاء الإملائية
http://www.el-benaa.com


----------



## mahmoud nawar (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مشكوور


----------



## A.Bozan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم
ولكن هل يوجد لديك شرح مع صور بيكون افضل لأنو انا حاولت افهم وكان الموضوع صعب شوي
شكرا


----------



## lomear (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور عالموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شادي يس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ما معنى حلوق


----------



## Akmal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر على الشرح الرائع و الممتاز


----------



## sergeo_m (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتاز فعلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled2073 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

برجاء إعادة رفع الملفات على موقع آخر لأن الموقع المذكور محجوب في المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## حسن محمد مبارك (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرأ على المجهود


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

> *برجاء إعادة رفع الملفات على موقع آخر لأن الموقع المذكور محجوب في المملكة العربية السعودية*


لا تقلق ليس هنا ملفات مرفقة من الأساس 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## المساعد 1 (9 مارس 2010)

*مشكور عالموضوع وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## إسلام علي (9 مارس 2010)

وفيكم بارك الله


----------



## مصنع البنا (4 مارس 2011)

هل من الممكن عرض فديو يشرح طريقه عمل الحلوق للابواب


----------



## moaad1978 (5 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## Jamal (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك ، هل من الممكن رفع الفيديو على 4 شيرد


----------



## علاء يوسف (7 مارس 2011)

الى الامام


----------



## كريم رمضان الساعي (19 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## عبدرب النبى محمد (17 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 يناير 2015)

شادي يس قال:


> ما معنى حلوق



حلق الباب تعنى frame أو الإطار الذى يقوم بتثبيت الباب


----------

